# Urgent dying goat please help



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I posted earlier about my boyfriends friend sick goat. I am over their house. Can't get temp on him. He has mucus coming out of his anus. He can't walk and is shivering. Infection. I think he is going to die. What do I give him


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make him as comfortable as possible. Try to warm him up. See if you can take the other goat home with you.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

The other goat is doing well right now.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't want to introduce him to my healthy flock if this guy has something contageous


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Until someone with more experience replies to you, try again to get a temp. That provides vital information that will help others provide you with the best information. A digital thermometer doesn't take long to get a reading. He may need to be warmed up, but the temperature will tell you that. Before he can eat, he needs to be warm.

It's great that you are there to help. Hang in there.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

We just tried still no temp.. He is indoors being warmed up. I've been giving warm water with a electrolyte supplement. Called a vet over a hour and a half away he didn't sound to encouraged.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

What are you using to get a temp and how are you getting it? I can't give you much advice, but any supportive therapies you have could be beneficial. Do you have vitamin B complex or probiotics?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really doesn't sound good. Honestly sounds like a good chance he won't make it. If they haven't been caring for him properly, more than likely worms are the culprit. Do you have a separate place to put the other one? Probably the kindest thing you can do is save the other one from this same fate.

You need to get his temp up before you can really do anything for him.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Also, do you have any antibiotics on hand?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

We're at their house with our goat bucket we have la200 how much do I give a 30 ld goat..I have bio mycin also


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I would slam him with s big dose of antibiotics, B complex and Probios- nothing you give can prolly hurt him st this stage so I would kitchen sink him in hopes something works. He does need to be the right temp for anything to really work well. you can get s cheap thermometer st the dollar tree


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

ariella42 said:


> What are you using to get a temp and how are you getting it? I can't give you much advice, but any supportive therapies you have could be beneficial. Do you have vitamin B complex or probiotics?


Yes I have both. Using a rectal digital ..he has mucus coming out of his anus


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I would slam him with s big dose of antibiotics, B complex and Probios- nothing you give can prolly hurt him st this stage so I would kitchen sink him in hopes something works. He does need to be the right temp for anything to really work well. you can get s cheap thermometer st the dollar tree


I have thermometer. He just isn't reading a temp..his butt is full of yellow mucusu,.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

How much bio mycin do I give him. He's 30 lbs


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

According to Tennessee Meat Goats it's 1 cc per 20 lbs. body weight SQ daily for a minimum of five consecutive days for LA 200. I'd try some B complex and probiotics as well. Karen may very well be right about the parasites, though. I don't know if there's anything you can do about them at this point, if that's the case.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't understand why the thermometer isn't giving you a reading. The mucous itself would have a temperature reading even if it is inside him and coming out. Can you put on some rubber gloves and hold the thermometer in place in spite of mucous coming out? Just wondering.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't think he's going to make it the night. So sad. Why does he have pus coming out of butt.  Worms. His eyelids looks good


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

If there's that much mucus, that could be part of his intestinal lining.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Can you deworm the other one in case that's what this is?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can you take a picture so we can get visual of it so as better to help ?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

So gave bio mycin and vit b. the puss from hind end wasn't a lot but was diff infection was like paste


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Glndg, about not getting a thermometer reading, some thermometers (such as mine) do not give a reading below a certain temperature--I think mine starts at 97C. Could be he is low temp.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like.his organs are shutting down...no temp mean.his body temp is too low to register...is hes flat down..belly sloshy?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Belly does feel large and full


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Does cry out when belly is pressed


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is the belly sloshy..like watery?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can make a tent over him and blow warm air from a blow dryer...don't aim it on him..just heat the air around him


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

What about some pepto bismol?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

No feels like air. I'm a vet tech doesn't sound lousy. There is a large softball maybe bigger lump on left side behind the ribs that seems very painful to the touch


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Is the lump firm and round? He might have a tumor there.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

For bloat, Jill and others have suggested flat, dark beer. In his case, he probably has multiple things going on, but maybe that would help. Since he is cold, you could warm it first.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That maybe the cecum, let me gwt to my lap top..is he up..head strong?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The cecum is located in that area, it connects the large to the small intestins...Im wondering if there could be a blockage? Ive not heard of any...but with goats..??
But also knowing when a goats organs are shutting down its painful...

Right now the most important thing is to get his temp up above 100...once that is accomplished we can then see where we can go from there...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't take these goats back to your house to be around your healthy goats. Do what you can and leave them there. You don't want to turn a good deed into a bigger tragedy.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

csn you put him in s plastic bag and float him in warm water - head out of course


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Tenacross..at least until you know what you are dealing with or if you have a place to keep them away from your herd...I know this is very sad and must be hard...:blue:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Im home now!! I gave the goat bio=mycin 1and half cc...5cc of vitamin b injected, gave him 5 cc of goat nutria drench..and valbazan 1cc It was so sad to see him not be able to get up on his own..What does everything think is wrong with him/ The digital thermometer wouldn't register so we used a mercury one and it was still under 98..I don't think the little guy is going to make it..He looks really bloated and cries when he tries to stand up..his nose was all clogged up with whatever..i cleaned it out. His owner picked him up before we left and stood him up,,he was able to take a few steps but very weak,but he can stand..Any hope??


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

dnchck said:


> Im home now!! I gave the goat bio=mycin 1and half cc...5cc of vitamin b injected, gave him 5 cc of goat nutria drench..and valbazan 1cc It was so sad to see him not be able to get up on his own..What does everything think is wrong with him/ The digital thermometer wouldn't register so we used a mercury one and it was still under 98..I don't think the little guy is going to make it..He looks really bloated and cries when he tries to stand up..his nose was all clogged up with whatever..i cleaned it out. His owner picked him up before we left and stood him up,,he was able to take a few steps but very weak,but he can stand..Any hope??


Bloat by itself can kill quickly. Something aggressive would need to be done to address both the bloat and raise his temperature.
I know he's weak, but can the owner get him to walk a little and massage his rumen to help get the gas out?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

getting his temp up is needed...there is little more he can do for him now..you did all you could..getting him up was good..the fact he can stand at all is encouraging...but since we dont know what is actually wrong, its hard to say how his recovery will go..

One more thought would be he ate something to upset the rumen..enteriotoxemia is very painful...if they have cd antitoxin, activated charcole or Milk of Magnesia on hand they could try that as well...

you did great!!! Know no matter what happens you did what you could...((HUGS))


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If he's that cold, sounds like whatever's in his tummy may be going bad because he can't digest it.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> getting his temp up is needed...there is little more he can do for him now..you did all you could..getting him up was good..the fact he can stand at all is encouraging...but since we dont know what is actually wrong, its hard to say how his recovery will go..
> 
> One more thought would be he ate something to upset the rumen..enteriotoxemia is very painful...if they have cd antitoxin, activated charcole or Milk of Magnesia on hand they could try that as well...
> 
> you did great!!! Know no matter what happens you did what you could...((HUGS))


Thanks Cathy..i wish I had know about the cd antitoxin because I have that. I feel so bad for the little guy. Have you ever heard of pus coming out of the anus? It really smelled bad also like a infection would.Should I call him and tell him to try putting him in a tub of warm water to get temp up..he doesn't have thermometer to check though,,not rectal anyway!I wanted to take him home with me but was afraid of infecting my goats and didn't want to slight the owners,,they seemed really concerned. They said four hours ago he was running around!! sad because I don't believe he will make it through the night!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

saddly the only time I have seen any goop from the bum is in a dieing goat...

if he was fine a few hours before I would suspect he ate something poisonous...
he can feel for warmth via mouth as well..not the best way but it helps..if his mouth is nice and toasty then his temp should be ok...he can put him in a plastic bag, head sticking out and put in very warm water to warm him up or do the tent and blow dryer..being sure not to blow air on baby....

if he has MOM, might help...wont hurt!...its 15 cc per 60#


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

ohhh..that's sad!! he told me he was up running around a few hours ago but he has been down prior to this all week..he had two days of not getting up..i think that would of been a clue something is not right. I think they thought he just had bloat again and he would be fine. I don't think he had a cd-t vaccine so maybe he has enteriotoxmia! I wish I could help him..i'm going to call tomorrow,,would c -d antitoxin help him..i have some?/ Thank you for your help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

CD antitoxin could help, but by tomorrow mightbe too late...if he has MOM I would start with that...Im thinking he maybe poisoned...being down for a few days then getting up and running around only to go down again...Could be he has been eating something he shouldnt ....how much might determine how bad he gets...
here is a list of possible things a goat might get into...plus consider plants..symptoms can vary.
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/178406/goat-poisoning.pdf


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> CD antitoxin could help, but by tomorrow mightbe too late...if he has MOM I would start with that...Im thinking he maybe poisoned...being down for a few days then getting up and running around only to go down again...Could be he has been eating something he shouldnt ....how much might determine how bad he gets...
> here is a list of possible things a goat might get into...plus consider plants..symptoms can vary.
> http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/178406/goat-poisoning.pdf


I called this morning to see if the little guy made it through the night..no answer yet.If he got into something poisioious, wouldn't the other one probally be affected also? He said this goat always get really bloated and then hes fine. Could it enteriotomemia? I doubt if they had their cd.t shots. he got them a t 2 weeks old bottle babies and I know he hasn't given them any meds. Is'nt that too young for cd.t shots? His goats are about the size of my three month old wethers..very small and the other one that isn't sick is very thin. He doesn't seem to have most of symptoms that the site you linked me too. More of the symptoms of enteriotomemia. your thoughts?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If the one thats ill is more experimental..likes to eat things he shouldn't then yes..he could be the only one...enteriotoxemia can happen any time the rumen is slowed down the toxins build....so eating somthing that makes his tummy sick... chicken feed..plant..too much feed..too much milk if a baby..too much new introduced foods...all can make the rumen sluggish ....


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

he said he feed them two slices of apple and after that the goat went down! Could that happen with a little apple? I give mine apples all the time, one apple cut up between 6 goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There seems to be too much unknown to make any guesses. We would need a timeline of things happening and how they were treated. You mentioned he was down prior to this. Do they even know if he is peeing? Can you trust what they are saying they fed the goats?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

All I know he has been bloated and down at least two days within a week. His wife said he probably gave more than two slices, she said he like to over-feed but you wouldn't know it by looking at the other goat..hes skinny. I don't know what they have on their property and they probably aren't watching what they eat. oh well,, I tried and will go over again if you think I could help him with c&d antitxon, MoM or something. I left him with a antibiotic to give him. I don't even know if he's still alive..Thanks for your help and listening to me rant..so sad leaving him like that..a vet was willing to see him but they didn't have the 180 dollars. I would of brought him to the vet even though the vet said it sounded like he was dying.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

they don't know if he was peeing or pooping!! he didn't the four hours I was there..just laying there but trying to get up. he couldn't get up on his own. cried when he tried!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately some people shouldn't own animals. That was very nice of you to try and help them.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I just talked to the man that owns him. He said he is worse than last night. I told him to give it MoM and that I could stop by and give him cd-antitoxin but he has a Christmas party to go too so I guess hes just going to let him die. I'm just at a loss for words right now. The little guy has to be suffering..omg he said he couldn't of gotten into anything with poison because he hasn't been out of his pen since sept.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately the owners have probably been slowly killing their goats with lack of care. I'm so sorry you had to see that.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

dnchck said:


> We're at their house with our goat bucket we have la200 how much do I give a 30 ld goat..I have bio mycin also





dnchck said:


> I just talked to the man that owns him. He said he is worse than last night. I told him to give it MoM and that I could stop by and give him cd-antitoxin but he has a Christmas party to go too so I guess hes just going to let him die. I'm just at a loss for words right now. The little guy has to be suffering..omg he said he couldn't of gotten into anything with poison because he hasn't been out of his pen since sept.


That's horrible. Poor guy. :tears:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Call the authorities ! Report their butts ! I don't care who they are to who , they need to pay for what they are doing/did to those poor animals ! Christmas Party ??????????? I'll give him a party ! 
This whole thing makes me sick ! If it weren't for you and your kind heart , they wouldn't have a chance honey , but there is so much you can do while being considerate of th people who have them,
Its time to take it to the next level honey , JMHO.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ypu did a great job...dont ever doubt that...as karen said..we are working on a lot of unknowns...a few extra apple slices should not bring him down....could be genetics at work...could be a long term battle with worms...cocci comes to mind...tape worm can bring them down...enteriotoxemia can be the end result if a long battle...a weakened system becomes sluggish and toxins build...usually you will see more watery belly...uc is one I didnt think of..if he wasnt peeing well..


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, calling the authorities likely won't do any good. If they've been given adequate food, water, and shelter, most locales don't consider lack of medical care neglect. You've done far more than most would to try to help, and you've done a great job. Whatever happens, you tried your best. Hopefully, you can convince these people to rehome the other guy since clearly animals and the responsibilities that come with owning them are not their thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awful.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

You did everything you could for the goat out of the goodness of your heart. Not having money for a vet? I get that. But going to a Christmas party and leaving the little guy alone to suffer when even more help is offered? Unfathomable.
I'm sorry you had to endure this as well.:hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ariella42 said:


> Unfortunately, calling the authorities likely won't do any good. If they've been given adequate food, water, and shelter, most locales don't consider lack of medical care neglect. You've done far more than most would to try to help, and you've done a great job. Whatever happens, you tried your best. Hopefully, you can convince these people to rehome the other guy since clearly animals and the responsibilities that come with owning them are not their thing.


I respectfully disagree that it won't do no good. Not providing medical attention to a "known" problem like the "obvious" is against the law , i don't care where you are located. Its call abuse , no matter what shelter , food , water you provide. Im not saying the OP didn't do a wonderful job of trying to help , of course they did , and more , but when it comes down to blatant abuse , the authorities should be notified , even if it is too late to make a difference.
Having their names on file for this might help prevent them from attaining more animals in the future. This is making me see red so badly , I'm just sickened by this guys disregard for life. I am positive i can make them see a animals life differently within a couple of minutes. Im done.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah right. Around here we can hardly get them to do anything when animals aren't being fed, and our animal control is better than some. Livestock are property they don't care much about welfare.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I totally agree with everyone..when he as told me he had to go to a party and he would deal with the goat later..i cried..I have no respect for anyone that could do this..i asked my boyfriend numereous times today if I could go pick him up. I would bring him to vet asap..I'm sick over this!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

the man just called us. He got home and the goat was really bad. He ended up shooting it. At least , the poor guy isn't suffering anymore. I,m going to try to get his other wether but concerned about mixing him in with my herd. I don't want my babies sick! your thoughts? Feeling really sad!!:blue:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Can you set up a quarantine pen?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

what would that entail? I only have one barn and they share the same pen! I have a stall I could put him but would that be enough? He wouldn't be able to share the pen.Could I just go over and give him his cd.t shot and worm him,,then take him home a week later. I don't know!!I don't want thisto affect my goats. They are healthy..and he seems to be too but rather skinny and small..Should I just let it be and not pursue this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have a stall away from the other goats, that would work. I wouldn't leave him there if you can take him. They probably won't even bother feeding the one left. At least he had the decency to end his suffering. You reap what you sow.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

my stalls are side by side ..would that work? and how long would I have to keep them separated?? he is going to cry his eyes out!!


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Are the stall dividers solid? With solid dividers, you can block nose-to-nose contact but not airborn germs. Could you put him one stall away from the others?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Is there a goat/livestock rescue in your area?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

dnchck said:


> Could I just go over and give him his cd.t shot and worm him,,then take him home a week later. I don't know!!I don't want thisto affect my goats.
> 
> 
> > Only if you draw blood for testing and send it in. Is there any indication the owners put more effort into buying healthy stock than they've put into keeping them healthy? Then you can't assume the goat is ONLY fighting worms or some other minor thing that will go away in a week.
> ...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> Are the stall dividers solid? With solid dividers, you can block nose-to-nose contact but not airborn germs. Could you put him one stall away from the others?


I could put him in one stall and have the others share one stall. I have three stalls. would it work if I left the middle one empty? Is one stall separation going to be good enough so my herd is protected. I will bring him to the vet and have him tested,,but for what?? He came from a farm that sells registered goats which all are tested for cl, johnes, and the other things I cant remember right now. they also don't let any other goats from other herds on their property,,no breeded and such..your thoughts?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Could you call the breeders, tell them what happened and ask for their suggestions? It's possible they have had some goats with similar symptoms and might know what treatment is effective.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

If you feel pretty confident that he's not going to shed johnes, cl, etc.... and he's not coughing or sneezing... and you really want to do this - a stall of separation is a good distance if he just has an infection or worms. You could use a foot bath and sanitizer in between stalls.

He could still carry something traumatic like m worm. How well do you trust the breeder? Some breeders sell their positive goats to maintain a negative herd.

Remember that his bedding is a biohazard until proven otherwise. Do you have a place to compost bedding away from your goats?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> Are the stall dividers solid? With solid dividers, you can block nose-to-nose contact but not airborn germs. Could you put him one stall away from the others?


Yes, they were horse stalls before. They don't go all the way to the ceiling though but high enough so the goats wouldn't be in contact with eachother. How long would I need them apart? What do I test for and what do I look for? He seems fine just really small..he is the size of my three month old wethers and he is 10 months old.. They said he was the runt!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> If you feel pretty confident that he's not going to shed johnes, cl, etc.... and he's not coughing or sneezing... and you really want to do this - a stall of separation is a good distance if he just has an infection or worms. You could use a foot bath and sanitizer in between stalls.
> 
> He could still carry something traumatic like m worm. How well do you trust the breeder? Some breeders sell their positive goats to maintain a negative herd.
> 
> Remember that his bedding is a biohazard until proven otherwise. Do you have a place to compost bedding away from your goats?


I really don't know the breeder. I just know the farm they got them from. I'm thinking that I may not want to do this! Sounds like a lot of money and time, and worries! torn on what to do! I'm going to call my vet tomorrow and discuss the options with them and get their thoughts! thank you for all your advice!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

dnchck said:


> I really don't know the breeder. I just know the farm they got them from. I'm thinking that I may not want to do this! Sounds like a lot of money and time, and worries! torn on what to do! I'm going to call my vet tomorrow and discuss the options with them and get their thoughts! thank you for all your advice!


Where are you honey , what state ? Im wondering if you could get a rescue or a vets place to take him in. Some schools will take a sick animal in as a learning case for their students. I think it would be a perfect situation for him.
The things you want to test for is Johnnes , CL , CAE &#8230;..M worm and other parasites. Not knowing what the other goat has leaves all of these things a possibility . If you could talk to the farm owners where they came from , it might give you a better idea about what your dealing with. That is if these people are "right in the head" and honest. They may even take him back for all we know. At least he would be taken care of , or put down if there is a reason.
No one is trying to scare you here , just want you to know all the possibilities and we also want to help you protect your herd at home. 
Maybe ask around , see if anyone has room to keep this boy , and you can take care of him till you know for certain he is healthy and can stay at your farm till you either find him a home or maybe keep him. If you have a close neighbor who has the facilities to house him , maybe ask them if they are willing to help.
You don't know till you ask


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Where are you honey , what state ? Im wondering if you could get a rescue or a vets place to take him in. Some schools will take a sick animal in as a learning case for their students. I think it would be a perfect situation for him.
> The things you want to test for is Johnnes , CL , CAE &#8230;..M worm and other parasites. Not knowing what the other goat has leaves all of these things a possibility . If you could talk to the farm owners where they came from , it might give you a better idea about what your dealing with. That is if these people are "right in the head" and honest. They may even take him back for all we know. At least he would be taken care of , or put down if there is a reason.
> No one is trying to scare you here , just want you to know all the possibilities and we also want to help you protect your herd at home.
> Maybe ask around , see if anyone has room to keep this boy , and you can take care of him till you know for certain he is healthy and can stay at your farm till you either find him a home or maybe keep him. If you have a close neighbor who has the facilities to house him , maybe ask them if they are willing to help.
> You don't know till you ask


I live in New Hampshire. You know, a lot of this is my own fault. I offered to take the little guy. Now, second guessing myself because of the fate of the other one. My son is a vet-tech and he has been really hammering me for considering it.. he knows the risks. The guy told me he would keep him for a few weeks and he even said he could probably rehome to another goat owner. He is a sweet loving little guy. I'm such a sucker for animals that need homes. If I had my way, my nine acres would be wall to wall animals! I will take to the breeder and my vet and go from there because I don't really need to take him in. Thank You for your post!! Keep you all informed! if I get him, you will all see pictures..lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the little guys fate. It honestly sounds like worms that just went untreated to me. He was likely very anemic and with the worms, they reduce the function of the Abomasum and thats where a good bit of energy absorption happens. When one part of the stomach is off it all gets off. 

Honestly, I would bring the one home and treated for barber poles, tape worms and vaccinate. Keep him in the stall- most diseases in goats are transferred by feces so he shouldn't be able to infect your herd through a stall. Once he's deemed safe you can clean the stall by spreading lime and spraying walls with a bleach solution. 

For future reference, I always check eyelids for anemia, temperature and if the goat is peeing or pooping, when they are sick. Mucus indicates digestive organs shutting down and "clearing out".. It can also be a sign of parasites if found with feces.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

dnchck said:


> I live in New Hampshire. You know, a lot of this is my own fault. I offered to take the little guy. Now, second guessing myself because of the fate of the other one. My son is a vet-tech and he has been really hammering me for considering it.. he knows the risks. The guy told me he would keep him for a few weeks and he even said he could probably rehome to another goat owner. He is a sweet loving little guy. I'm such a sucker for animals that need homes. If I had my way, my nine acres would be wall to wall animals! I will take to the breeder and my vet and go from there because I don't really need to take him in. Thank You for your post!! Keep you all informed! if I get him, you will all see pictures..lol


Ive wanted to say to take him in , but the risks are there&#8230;

I am just like you , i would rescue if i had to and just make it work. I won't risk my herds health , i would take all the precautions and then some. 
I am just as much of a "i gotta save this baby" as you are , so your not alone.
Keep us posted


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm with Dani - if he came from a reputable breeder with clean stock, it's most likely just neglect & common parasites, so will only need minimal biosecurity. Getting advice is definitely a good idea though


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I know someone in nh. If you decide not to take him then let me know. I might make arrangements to have him picked up and brought to me.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have areas to quarantine from my other goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

There are a few things to consider on top of the buck needs...Your herd safety, your cash flow, your time...I feel most likely these boys are sick do to poor quality of care...worm load ect...but with out testing, we can't know for sure..so you need to weigh all the facts you do have and go from there....do what is right for your farm, and THAT IS OK!!!! BUT whether he goes home to you or another safe placement...the buck needs to be removed from these people...one way or another...you going over and giving shots and treatments is not fair to you...this person will most likely be ok with you treating his goat, all the while he not careing about the basic needs...Im so angry he would be ok with going to a party while that baby suffered...he shouldhave shot him first..at least it would have been over...:veryangry:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> I know someone in nh. If you decide not to take him then let me know. I might make arrangements to have him picked up and brought to me.


Im glad you said that , i don't feel like sitting in Christmas traffic &#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Im glad you said that , i don't feel like sitting in Christmas traffic &#8230;&#8230;.


 Where in NH and please advise If Rebel Wants Him.... Im good to go with the drop of a hat....Be More than happy to help Both of you....:think::smile:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol there's my goat addiction enabler right there


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would take him in, put him in a separate pen, test him, treat him for worms & cocci... Wait for test results, if negative then he goes in with your herd.. 

Very sad... Makes me angry why some people own animals to treat them like this.. really what is the point...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So what's the plan ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

If she gets back on here I could potentially have him picked up and brought to me today or tomorrow.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

hope she gets back on soon. So glad you can take him Rebel, I was trying to figure out how to get him to Oregon. We have small livestock rescue here and I am sucker for goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope he's ok !


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I'm in nearby new York so it's a little easier for me to get him however just knowing you were thinking about it all the way from Oregon, speaks volumes


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> There are a few things to consider on top of the buck needs...Your herd safety, your cash flow, your time...I feel most likely these boys are sick do to poor quality of care...worm load ect...but with out testing, we can't know for sure..so you need to weigh all the facts you do have and go from there....do what is right for your farm, and THAT IS OK!!!! BUT whether he goes home to you or another safe placement...the buck needs to be removed from these people...one way or another...you going over and giving shots and treatments is not fair to you...this person will most likely be ok with you treating his goat, all the while he not careing about the basic needs...Im so angry he would be ok with going to a party while that baby suffered...he shouldhave shot him first..at least it would have been over...:veryangry:


Come to find out,, he didn't go to the party,, he stayed with the goat and tried to give it MOM, checked temp and still couldn't get a reading. His goat was layed out on his side and crying. He couldn't just let him suffer anymore.I think these people are just not well informed..he mentioned in his email that he didn't realize that there was so much to learn about goats. When he bought them, the farm told him all you have to do is give them hay and water. They are young couple with a two year old and misinformed on what it takes to raise a goat!! I really don't think they knew what to look for in sickness in a goat ....but I couldn't let it lay there and die.. but he went down quick so I have to stop being so critical don't I. His wife was in tears when I was there..jeez,,i wish I could of saved it.he was a stunning little guy. I really don't think they are bad people,,just need guidance. 
Thank you cathy..I'm trying to get the other little guy!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> I know someone in nh. If you decide not to take him then let me know. I might make arrangements to have him picked up and brought to me.


I'm not sure the owner wants to give him up now. He wants to see how he does in the next few days! If he gives him up, I will take the little guy..he is so sweet.. a bottle baby and so affectionate. we will see what he wants to do! Thank you so much for the offer though.. I love you guys!! You are all so awesome and I thank you all for your help and support trying to help the one that didn.t make it and the one still there. he is a little doll!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck whichever way it goes!


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

dnchck said:


> Come to find out,, he didn't go to the party,, he stayed with the goat and tried to give it MOM, checked temp and still couldn't get a reading. His goat was layed out on his side and crying. He couldn't just let him suffer anymore.


Why didn't he let you come help, then!!!!!

When the temp drops that low, it's damned hard to keep a goat alive long enough to fix stuff. But he had you available to try to help. Grrr.

Do they realize the remaining goat is going to be miserably lonely?

I've made my share of mistakes and then some, but at least I try to learn and fix them BEFORE they kill a goat. He better be getting on Goat Spot or hiring a vet or something if he wants to keep the other goat. I've got family in Maine. I'll send them knocking on his door!

Sorry for the vent. When it was suggested that you contact the breeder, I thought about how heartbroken I would be if I got that call. "The goat you loved even before it was born because it was the baby of a goat you love - the one you birthed and hugged and worried over - yeah, he died in pain with pus coming out of it's rectum. But maybe the other one will survive."


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Let us all know what happens . You have three people here , maybe more , that are willing to take him in. 
Please try to explain to the owner that this little boy is going to be miserable alone and the stress alone can hurt him terribly. 
If these people work , and have no idea how to care for a goat , they are going to end up doing more harm then good. The baby can't be alone all day and not be fed and looked after since he is sick and so young. Its best this little one end up in experienced hands. I know you know that….we are all very concerned for him and you cause i know how sick you are about it all too. Explain to them that these are herd animals and need the company of another one if not something that won't kill it or play with it like a toy. Especially a newborn like he is and being sick , its no way to "get your hands wet" with goat care 101.
I have no faith in these people , bottom line. I know plenty of people who don't know a darn thing about goats but i would trust to do the right tuning. These people , not so much . Sorry to be blunt there , but we've kinda all been through the wringer worrying about him too.
Your in a tough spot honey , I'm sorry


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> Why didn't he let you come help, then!!!!!
> 
> When the temp drops that low, it's damned hard to keep a goat alive long enough to fix stuff. But he had you available to try to help. Grrr.
> 
> ...


I can't disagree with you at all..if I had a goat dying ,,I would by all costs accept any help I could get. I talked to my boyfriend today and asked him if he could talk to him about me please take his remaining goat. I could pick it up on sunday,,vet app on Tuesday, and keep it separated as long as it takes from my goats.You don't have to apologize for the vent,, I went in tractor supply yesterday to pick up things for my goats and just cried in the store thinking of the poor little guy. I don't care how much it costs ,,I couldn't let a animal lay there like that when you have options to try to help. Feel your frustration..ibut I really think the little guy was to far gone by the time I saw him!! Wish I knew what he had so I could of helped him.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

dnchck said:


> I really think the little guy was to far gone by the time I saw him!! Wish I knew what he had so I could of helped him.


I know. But it wasn't your responsibility, it was theirs, yet you were the one trying to fix it. And I get what you said about them being upset. I just disagree with their mindset. Having someone else come in cold - not knowing what supplies to bring or, better yet, having the opportunity to fix it when it was early enough to fix - you did more than your share, and you were ready to go back again and do more.

And if somebody could have saved him - without a vet - my money is on you, not the idiots who let it get that bad. That's what ticks me off. They clearly didn't have the expertise, and they wouldn't accept your free expertise, but neither would they pay a vet. Pride? Indifference? Who knows, but I think the goat deserved better.

Thank you for caring enough to try. I hope they'll let you take the survivor. He'll be a lot happier looking at your pretty girl goats across the empty stall.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the end here was a combination of opportunistic bacteria but, I would bet the whole thing started with untreated cocci destroying the gut lining. If you do get the other I would run a good course of Sulfa and Safeguard to make sure to clean that up first thing. The Safeguard helps the Sulfa throw the cocci out and will kill tapes, some gut worms, and Giardia at the same time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Jill


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> Good luck whichever way it goes!


Thank you so much!! I will keep you in mind if I can get the littly guy..You are what this goat forum is all about!! we love our goats..period!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> hope she gets back on soon. So glad you can take him Rebel, I was trying to figure out how to get him to Oregon. We have small livestock rescue here and I am sucker for goats.


wow..that would be a trip..you are so awesome!!:cake:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I think the end here was a combination of opportunistic bacteria but, I would bet the whole thing started with untreated cocci destroying the gut lining. If you do get the other I would run a good course of Sulfa and Safeguard to make sure to clean that up first thing. The Safeguard helps the Sulfa throw the cocci out and will kill tapes, some gut worms, and Giardia at the same time.


I was thinking the same thing. He didn't know about worming,,cocci ,,vaccine's, ect! Thank you for the advice because to be honest I don't know how to treat him..like what to do first?? If I get him, I will be asking all these questions!! Thank you!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> I know. But it wasn't your responsibility, it was theirs, yet you were the one trying to fix it. And I get what you said about them being upset. I just disagree with their mindset. Having someone else come in cold - not knowing what supplies to bring or, better yet, having the opportunity to fix it when it was early enough to fix - you did more than your share, and you were ready to go back again and do more.
> 
> And if somebody could have saved him - without a vet - my money is on you, not the idiots who let it get that bad. That's what ticks me off. They clearly didn't have the expertise, and they wouldn't accept your free expertise, but neither would they pay a vet. Pride? Indifference? Who knows, but I think the goat deserved better.
> 
> Thank you for caring enough to try. I hope they'll let you take the survivor. He'll be a lot happier looking at your pretty girl goats across the empty stall.


Yes,,totally agree..if he was my friend and told me what was going on ,,I think he would be alive today..I only heard they he had bloat once or twice. I didn't realize that they thought the goats would be fine on hay and water. They don't know what treatments they needed when they were young. They also didn't realize when a goat is down for two days that something is horribly wrong..Wish I had known earlier before it was too late..And don't get animals if you are not willing to invest in their care if they are sick! That is just wrong,,period..and ..yes,,he deserved better..i wanted so bad to take him home that night ..I didn't want to leave!! What do you do when its not your goat?? I was actually surprised he made it through the night. I just wanted to go back over and try cd--antitoxin or something. I don't think it would of helped at that point but wish I could of tried..He said the goat was on its side in the morning with his head laying on the floor and he was twitching bad.. wouldn't drink,,i think he was having seizures from the sound of it. I'm glad he put him down so hes not suffering anymore. Cant get the little guys face out of my mind..god, I hope nothing like this happens to my goats..how sad and awful!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I hope nothing like this happens to my goats..how sad and awful!


Things happen..but the difference is you will be on top of it..no matter the out come..we jump in and treat until there is nothing left to do..and you will know when enough is enough and to end the suffereing...because you care!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Things happen..but the difference is you will be on top of it..no matter the out come..we jump in and treat until there is nothing left to do..and you will know when enough is enough and to end the suffereing...because you care!


Yes,, that is the difference !I love all my babies and couldn't let any of them suffer! I'm not rich by any means but I would try to help them as best as I could,..believe me ,,this forum has taught me a lot and I;m still learning as much as I can to be a better goat owner..Thank you!


----------

